

Broadband prices per megabit around the world - known
http://www.muniwireless.com/2007/07/09/broadband-prices-per-megabit-around-the-world/

======
jws
Useless mathturbation. Countries with higher peak rate lines show lower
prices. A more interesting presentation would have been "lowest cost of a line
of at least Xmbps" for X=0.05,0.25,1,10.

Somehow I don't think I'll be able to buy a 3mbps line for $1/month in South
Korea.

